# Where to buy Blue bottle pupae in EU?



## AndrewFR (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi all,

I've got three mantises: two sub adult ghost (M &amp; F), and one female orchid L4/5. 

My local reptile hobby shop in Paris (www.lafermetropicale.com) sells a variety of feeder insects, but not quite the right size for my mantids. They have small curly wing flies which are now too small for the ghosts, and sometimes red runner roaches which are too big. My ghosts will eat them although they can't finish them, but my orchid just runs away from the red runners, even if I chop them up to an appropriate size. 

Anyway, I'm looking for blue bottle flies as they would be the perfect size for all my mantids, but I haven't had any luck beyond catching the ones that fly in my apartment accidentally. Anyone know of online stores I can order from in the EU (or specifically France)?


----------



## OwlEye (Apr 8, 2021)

https://mantispassion.com/boutique/alimentation/mouches/


----------



## AndrewFR (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks! I didn't know of that website.


----------

